# Which yeast for a stout



## Hopleaf (18/10/14)

Hi all
I am doing a stout which is better yeast i have 1028 London ale and 1098 British ale.

This is the recipe

2kg Maris otter
1.5 jw pilsner
o.300g flaked oats
o.250g chocolate
o.250g roasted barley
o.150 jw crystal 120

Hops
22g challenger
Thanks Hopleaf


----------



## MartinOC (18/10/14)

Why not both?

Split it in half & pitch with each, or make a double batch & pitch with each, or brew twice & pitch each one differently?

Try it & report back.


----------



## Hopleaf (18/10/14)

I try that and let you know the outcome
Sorry i meant split it in half and pitch with each


----------



## Phoney (18/10/14)

i would be interested to hear from your results. I would suggest 1028 for a higher gravity stout otherwise it would be much of a muchness. Roasted malts and a high IBU will overpower most esters IMO.


----------



## Hopleaf (18/10/14)

Original gravity 1.056 final gravity 1.014 generated with brewmate
32 ibu do you think the ibu is high


----------



## MartinOC (18/10/14)

32 IBU for a stout isn't out of the ballpark, but you have to balance the bitterness from the hops with the perceived bitterness you'll get from your RB.

It all depends on what KIND of stout you're intending to make. At 1056, you're edging out of the standard dry Irish style & heading into Export territory. 

Just give it a go. If you like it, well, it works/worked. After-all, it's YOUR beer!!

Since you've ventured into AG territory, this is all part of the experience.

Just play with it & have fun with the results.


----------



## Hopleaf (19/10/14)

I give it a go and see how it will tern out

cheers hopleaf


----------



## TheWiggman (8/4/15)

How did they turn out?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/15)

w1728 Scottish. Excellent in stouts as it can handle high Alc% and like a cooler ferment so great for winter brewing


----------



## TheWiggman (8/4/15)

Will chalk that one up Stu. I just put down an oatmeal stout using 1098 due to local availability. Was keen to hear differences between it and 1028.
I've used 1187 previously for an oatmeal and 1084 on a dry stout. I fermented the 1187 a little warm (no temp control back then) and was a decent beer, but not great. The dry was much better technically but didn't suit my tastes as much as the oatmeal. I'll see if I can't provide feedback when it's all done.


----------



## Tahoose (8/4/15)

I have just done the one stout with 1084, I found that it finished quiet high. On reflection I could have increased the temp more than I did, fermented at 18c for the whole fermentation.


----------



## MartinOC (8/4/15)

Tahoose said:


> I have just done the one stout with 1084, I found that it finished quiet high. On reflection I could have increased the temp more than I did, fermented at 18c for the whole fermentation.


Mate, that's pretty unusual for 1084! It's a veritable BEAST & I've had it chew-through a 1092 Porter/Scotch Ale even at 4C.

Underpitched? Aeration? Dunno, but it definitely sounds wrong for that strain.


----------



## mofox1 (8/4/15)

Two stouts bubbling away at the moment, both using wlp023 (Burton). One has gone from 1.060 to 1.022, and other from 1.080 to 1.040 in four days at 20c. (~40 pts each)

Great yeast, I'm keen to give it a go in an English pale as well to see what it can do there.


----------



## Blind Dog (8/4/15)

According to Mr Malty WLP023 and Wy1275 are both the Brakspear Bitter yeast. Which, IMO and as an avid imbiber of Brakspear bitter for many a year pre-closure, may well be bo****ks. Not even totally convinced they're the same yeast, although both are great for just about anything English.


----------



## Tahoose (8/4/15)

MartinOC said:


> Mate, that's pretty unusual for 1084! It's a veritable BEAST & I've had it chew-through a 1092 Porter/Scotch Ale even at 4C.
> 
> Underpitched? Aeration? Dunno, but it definitely sounds wrong for that strain.


I put it down to a combo of things, 500g of oats in the mash, a large portion of crystal malts and a 69c mash temp. 

From memory the OG was 1:062 and the smack pack was well and truly swollen.


----------



## TheWiggman (8/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> w1728 Scottish. Excellent in stouts as it can handle high Alc% and like a cooler ferment so great for winter brewing


I went to Cheeky Peak last week and the fellas had run out of liquid yeast. The good folk gave me some out of date stuff for free. I picked up 3 packs and this just came out of my fridge - 



Typical. Already pitched the 1098 (awakened on the store plate a little) which has a huge krausen on it after 20h at 18°C.


----------



## manticle (8/4/15)

I've used 1099, 1275, 1084, 1469, us05, s04 and a few others. It's not a yeast driven style so a variety of ale yeasts will do the job well but the uk liquids are the best. Haven't tried the scottish in a stout but can see how it would work. Harder to go wrong than go right really.


----------



## lael (8/4/15)

second vote for 1728 - works a treat! keep it low, is a krausen monster too.


----------



## Spiesy (9/4/15)

I've made nice stout with WLP004 before.


----------



## dannymars (9/4/15)

My oatmeal ended at 1.020 with 1084.... Chilean vanilla beans into the secondary.

Was fecking delish,
which is what matters over FG.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/4/15)

W1728 is a very universal yeast...goes well in anything.....Except lager


----------



## labels (9/4/15)

manticle said:


> I've used 1099, 1275, 1084, 1469, us05, s04 and a few others. It's not a yeast driven style so a variety of ale yeasts will do the job well but the uk liquids are the best. Haven't tried the scottish in a stout but can see how it would work. Harder to go wrong than go right really.


I will definitely go along with what you're saying there. The best stout I have ever made was done with a lager yeast. There is just so much else going on in a stout, yeast is pretty much down the bottom of the list flavor wise. If you're making a RIS or some other high gravity stout you could easily get away with a super attenuating wine yeast, in fact that is what I personally would do, making sure it finishes not cloying.


----------



## Tahoose (9/4/15)

Plenty have used Saison yeast in a stout also, I haven't, yet.


----------



## Adr_0 (9/4/15)

Tahoose said:


> Plenty have used Saison yeast in a stout also, I haven't, yet.


You know what, I was going to joke about using a saison yeast, but sounds like some other smart ass beat me to it.


----------



## Tahoose (9/4/15)

Not joking, plenty have done it and one day I'll give it a go. Not planning for another stout just yet.


----------



## mofox1 (9/4/15)

dannymars said:


> My oatmeal ended at 1.020 with 1084.... Chilean vanilla beans into the secondary.
> 
> Was fecking delish,
> which is what matters over FG.


Nothin wrong with '20 when you're starting at 84!

Now the vanilla beans... sounds devine. I've got cloves and star anise in one right now...


----------



## TheWiggman (9/4/15)

mofox1 said:


> Nothin wrong with '20 when you're starting at 84!
> 
> Now the vanilla beans... sounds devine. I've got cloves and star anise in one right now...


Preeeeeety sure he meant yeast 1084, Irish Ale.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/4/15)

Cant wait for winter here. Only a small window for them nice cool nights so the ferm sits at about 13-15*c and w1728 does its majic


----------



## mofox1 (9/4/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Preeeeeety sure he meant yeast 1084, Irish Ale.


Ah.


Okay.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/4/15)

Do you have shares in Wyeast 1728 production Stu?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Do you have shares in Wyeast 1728 production Stu?


No, its just a great yeast


----------



## Adr_0 (10/4/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Do you have shares in Wyeast 1728 production Stu?


I would say he'd get good growth out of those shares...


----------



## Adr_0 (12/4/15)

Adr_0 said:


> I would say he'd get good growth out of those shares...


I don't know if you noticed, Albert, but that was a pune or play on words.

If Ducatiboy stu has a 1728 addiction, mine is with 1275: when I brew my case swap IPA next weekend I'll be using it again, which will mean 4 out of the last 5 beers will have used it. Great yeast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/15)

I did an ESB with burtonised water and w1275. It was well wicked


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/15)

Apart from Coopers stout I believe that all the mainstream Austalian stouts are brewed with lager yeasts. Guinness (Draught and FES) have been brewed with lager yeasts since the 1970s when Tooheys got the gig off Coopers. Because their ale capacity was completely taken up with Tooheys Old (at that time) the deal was that they were allowed to use a lager yeast.

Then when CUB got the contract, they continued with a lager yeast ... Screwtop toured Yatala some years ago and confirmed it... and now that the contract is back with Lion I expect they are doing likewise.

Certainly doesn't hurt the likes of Sheaf, Invalid or Guinness FES in the bottles.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/15)

I love Sheaf Stout. My goto beer in the bottle shop. And suprisingly cheap


----------



## Fylp (12/4/15)

I'm drinking a stout made with wpl810 I had after making a steam beer the brew before. It is smooth as and most like Sheaf as any other stout I've had. I had no idea that they used a lager yeast for Sheaf, anyone else know this to be so?

Love Sheaf


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/15)

As Australia lost most of its ales in the 20th century, the existing big breweries really only had lager brewing plant to make its beers, so had to make stouts in the same way as their mainstream beers. Exception Coopers, who didn't get into lagers until later. And still don't do very good lagers. :unsure:


----------



## manticle (12/4/15)

What's the difference in plant between lagers and ales?


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/15)

Not being a commercial brewer but I'd guess the lagering tanks etc - a batch of say Sheaf Stout would have to take its place in the queue with the likes of Carlton Draught etc and would be subjected to a similar brewing schedule.
Maybe not unlike Tip Top bakeries doing a sourdough.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/15)

manticle said:


> What's the difference in plant between lagers and ales?t


The label on the tanks are spelt different


----------

